# bites when playing



## Larz&Eric (Oct 3, 2017)

how do teach my dog to stop biting when we are playing?

He is a rescue just over a year old.

He loves tug a war but gets crazy and chews turn into bites with blood.

He's totally calm in public and with other dogs but with me he gets aggressive and thinks its still fun'

please help


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I know it can happen in the heat of the game so I wear gloves and use an long tug like this one:

https://www.chewy.com/mammoth-cottonblend-3-knot-dog-rope-/dp/108571

Also I find it is better to keep the games short and be sure the dog wins. So, when the dog is starting to get really intense, I drop the tug and walk away - he won If I want to keep the game going, I also carry a ball or another tug- so I drop the tug the dog is playing with and play with the second tug (by tossing it up and down) so the dog when the dog drops the tug he has, I throw the ball or second tug and pick up the tug he dropped. That way it becomes a fetch/tug game and not so concentrated on the biting.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You didn't mention how long this dog has been with you, but if he's had a couple weeks or so to settle I'd recommend teaching him the behavior you'd like to see. My puppy, now almost 10 months loves to play fight with me, and she can get pretty rough sometimes too - I bleed almost daily LOL! 

But I've tought her a "stop" command and she stops immediately if I tell her to. Of course, sometimes even though it hurts I'm laughing too hard to give the command...hence the blood.

Enjoy your dog, and thanks for rescuing him!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

actually a short tug might work better. Hold the tug itself and not the handle. It forces both you and the dog to concentrate on targeting the bite. Swinging a long tug around leaves too many variables. 

And gloves are nice.


----------



## Larz&Eric (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you all for helping, I just recently heard a quote "if theres a problem, stop it now" I've been letting he correction turn into the game. I will work more with the substation option. I have only had him for 6 weeks. He has not learned stop yet. He is starting to clue in on drop it though in other situations. I'm probably expecting too much too fast, but he is amazing.


----------



## Larz&Eric (Oct 3, 2017)

thank you, I will try that


----------

